# How long until my fresh seeds are viable?



## tryguy2011 (Apr 4, 2011)

I have some northern lights seeds from a plant that i pollinated. How long until i can plant them.


----------



## Rockster (Apr 5, 2011)

I they are mature good quality seeds you can plant them now no problem.

 Even my fresh seeds germ at over 90%, so you are good to go now if needs be?


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 5, 2011)

Rockster said:
			
		

> I they are mature good quality seeds you can plant them now no problem.
> 
> Even my fresh seeds germ at over 90%, so you are good to go now if needs be?


 
well IMO that depends on tryguys definition of fresh.  In my experience if I take a seed right from a freshly cut bud and drop it in water it has a much lower chance of germinating versus a seed that was given a week or more to "dry out".  But that is just my experience and my experience is very limited.

-SSF-


----------



## niteshft (Apr 5, 2011)

I've only germed seeds that were 1 month from harvest and worked fine. I'm new to this and it was my first seed harvest so just a testamonial of my own expereance.


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 5, 2011)

i let mine age a little first. i know i read somewhere that you want them to age a few weeks before planting but can't remember where it was at or why


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 5, 2011)

I have had the best success with seeds that were aged 30 days or so.


----------



## niteshft (Apr 5, 2011)

I just checked my seeds today and they were all gone bad. They were viable at one time as I have a couple in flower. I may have packaged too, soon and spoiled. I harvested them during the site outage but not sure how long I waited before I bagged them. Like I said, one month old before I planted a successful grow, tho.
I would like to know how long they should air before packaging.


----------



## Mountain209man (Apr 5, 2011)

im no pro but from wat i hear they should be good in 2 weeks from the chop. good luck


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 5, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> I just checked my seeds today and they were all gone bad. They were viable at one time as I have a couple in flower. I may have packaged too, soon and spoiled. I harvested them during the site outage but not sure how long I waited before I bagged them. Like I said, one month old before I planted a successful grow, tho.
> I would like to know how long they should air before packaging.


 
Sounds to me like maybe a little moisture got in your bag of seeds.  I have only tried to do crossing twice.  The last time I did it I got way more seeds than I could germ so I saved a bunch of them.  I let the seeds sit for a couple weeks in open air (just happened that way, I didn't hear I should do it like this or anything) after being harvested from the plants.  Then I put them in a bag in a cool dark place with a few grains of uncooked white rice in the bag.  If any moisture happens to get into the bag it will get sucked up by the rice grains and the seeds should stay fine.



-SSF-


----------



## Locked (Apr 5, 2011)

I use uncooked rice as well.....keeps my seeds in top notch shape...


----------

